# Waterproofing, non-toxic sealer??



## Little Wise Owl (Oct 11, 2012)

*This isn't exclusively about tegu housing but a tegu is included. lol*

My boyfriend and I are in the process of making enclosures for the following:

Argentine Tegu
Pacman Frog
Emperor Scorpions
Leopard Gecko (although I'm not too worried about sealants for her)

And we're not sure what to use to waterproof the insides. I've heard of using Drylok but I'm unsure of its safety for something like a Pacman frog.

HALP


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 11, 2012)

I used pluming non-toxic dap, and my little guy is healthy and happy in his 8x3x3


Comes white or clear


----------



## james.w (Oct 11, 2012)

Look into FRP (fiberglass reinforced plastic) and aquarium silicone.


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm 99% positive drylok is pond safe, so it should be fine for all of them. But I don't have experience with it and all of those animals so I'd do a little more research.


----------



## LizardzRock (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea Drylok is safe as long as it has adamant curing time. Its a masonry sealant that works on wood pretty well.



Skeetzy said:


> I'm 99% positive drylok is pond safe, so it should be fine for all of them. But I don't have experience with it and all of those animals so I'd do a little more research.


----------



## Dubya (Oct 11, 2012)

Drylok has silica in it. I did not use it for that reason. Tegus scratch at the sides and bottom and I didnt want silica particles getting in his nose or eyes. I used Glidden porch and floor latex paint and it worked great.


----------



## mustang91302 (Nov 5, 2012)

I used fish tank sealant for my crested geckoes about a year ago and they are doing fine


----------



## HeatherN (Nov 5, 2012)

i used polycrylic and it works like a charm and dries quickly! its water based and low fume, perfect for me


----------



## chriswizz (Nov 5, 2012)

I used g4 its a plasticote product, design for sealing concrete ponds, animal safe once cured, it's as hard as nails, 100% water tight & proof. Brilliant stuff.[attachment=5695]

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2
[attachment=5697]

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Nov 5, 2012)

chriswizz said:


> I used g4 its a plasticote product, design for sealing concrete ponds, animal safe once cured, it's as hard as nails, 100% water tight & proof. Brilliant stuff.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...





I wish I had known about that stuff when I built my cage! That stuff looks Like a great idea.


----------

